# A3 S-line Belt tensioner



## Tony Attard (Apr 27, 2012)

Good morning everyone.

I have an Audi A3 -S-line. I replaced the belt tensioner once already, and it sound like I may need to do it again. Is anyone aware of any issues associated with belt tensioners on the A3??? I would appreciate any info. one may have in this subject. Thank you in advance.

ACA


----------

